# textproc/p5-xmltv is outdated



## laufdi (Dec 11, 2021)

It's at version 0.5.70, which is from 2017-11-28, while https://github.com/XMLTV/xmltv/releases has version 1.0.0. Is there a reason for this?


----------



## cmoerz (Dec 11, 2021)

This port seems to be maintained by FreeBSD devs; according to freshports, textproc/p5-xmltv has last been updated on 26 Jun 2020.

It's being sourced from https://sourceforge.net/projects/xmltv/files/xmltv/0.5.70/, which lists 0.5.70 as the latest version. I suppose, the project might have moved to Github without anybody noticing.

There's some bot that attempts identifying software updates and posting notifications to the mailing list; obviously this isn't foolproof.

I see that there are some dependencies on that package:

misc/freeguide and 
multimedia/mythtv

If these ports work with the 1.0 release as well, you could try getting in touch with the maintainers via the mailing list or - if you're feeling adventurous and time/skills permit - you could attempt creating a patch for the port and submit it. Let me know in case you're interested - I'd be happy to provide further documentation pointers.


----------



## laufdi (Dec 12, 2021)

cmoerz said:


> I see that there are some dependencies on that package:
> 
> misc/freeguide and


is unmaintained and its latest source release is of 2014








						FreeGuide TV Guide
					

Download FreeGuide TV Guide for free.  Moved to https://codeberg.org/andybalaam/FreeGuide




					sourceforge.net
				




The new version would have some new dependencies, and maybe some less ... is there a tool to automatically check this?


----------



## cmoerz (Dec 12, 2021)

Unfortunately, it'll take updating and testing to figure out dependency changes.

That free tv guide is some unusual software anyways; from doing some sleuthing on freshports, it runs on Java, doesn't run on newer Java versions (beyond 8) though and somehow needs a perl library. I suspect there's some funny scripting going on in this one.

Chances are, this isn't just unmaintained in ports. It appears the last update was in 2010, but somehow the port maintainer just kept going and managed to keep it working. I admire that kind of dedication.


----------

